# Broken Ribs...recovery time



## Vikeonabike (13 Jun 2010)

Guys,
Cracked a couple of ribs last Sunday at work (covered in other threads), however as usual with these things it's come at the most inopportune of times as I want to do my first 10 TT on the 7th of July. How long before I can hop on the turbo and turn the pedals? I know getting out on the road is some way off at the moment!


----------



## Bill Gates (13 Jun 2010)

I had a crash and cracked my ribs as I hit a car head on when I slid into it having come off my bike on a wet road on a bend going downhill. The car stopped before I hit it fortunately. I rode an open 50 mile TT within 5 days and came 2nd. It was agony but surprisingly didn't affect my riding too much. It took months for the pain to go with the worst at night trying to get a pain free postion to sleep.

It all depends how motivated you are.


----------



## Chrisz (13 Jun 2010)

It rather depends on which ribs and wher you broke them. 

I've done 4 ribs (2 each side), they were the bottom ones and broke at the front/side (actually, the bones didn't break - the joint between the bone and intercostal cartilage snapped). Consequently I have two egg-shaped bumps at the bottom of my ribcage and struggle lying face down on a hard floor (not something I do often!)

The ribs were a mare whilst on the mend but seemed ok for cycling after about a week. I'd give it a go and see how you feel - you may well find your TT position compromised due to the more tucked position - this may compress your ribcage more. Give it a go and see.


----------



## Vikeonabike (13 Jun 2010)

Tried 10 minutes on the turbo today...seemed ok...shall give it a good 30 mins tomorrow and see how that goes..


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2010)

I was back on the bike once I returned from holiday - after a week. Very painfull pulling away from lights and when climbing. Still a bit sore now, almost 8 weeks.

Things improve massively after about 3 weeks.


----------



## postman (14 Jun 2010)

My mate has done the same .Fell off in York .Due to a mechanical malfunction .I don't think i'll tell him 8 weeks though .


----------



## Fiona N (14 Jun 2010)

Like the others have said - it depends on which ribs and what bike/trike.

I broke two ribs close to the sternum, due to impact with the joystick on my Windcheetah, thought it was just a big painful bruise and rode another 500 miles to collect a new front wheel in Seattle before it occurred to me to get it checked out. The doctor just suggests I avoid further impacts


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Jun 2010)

Vikeonabike said:


> Guys,
> Cracked a couple of ribs last Sunday at work (covered in other threads), however as usual with these things it's come at the most inopportune of times as I want to do my first 10 TT on the 7th of July. How long before I can hop on the turbo and turn the pedals? I know getting out on the road is some way off at the moment!



5-6 weeks is the healing time for broken ribs apparently.

I went A&E last saturday about potentialy cracked ribs (still not known) having been having chest pains when getting out of a chair, or sitting up etc etc. The pains became a lot worse with heavy breathing when running my weekly 5km race, this pain was the result of being knocked off by a car the previous friday so was a bit alarmed as the pain was getting worse while the visible bruising was subsiding, and the pain was not in the location of physical bruising so I went hospital. 

I havent seen your other thread so im not sure how conclusive your diagnosis is, my experience as well as advice from others was as follows, they wont x-ray you, they will simply listen to your chest and ensure all compartments are working to check not a punctured or collapsed lung and then give you some ibuprofen with the good old "you will know if its broken by how long it takes to heal, 1-2 weeks if its bruising, 5-6 weeks if its broken".


I was not told to rest, and from what ive heard, being active can actually be beneficial. So get on your turbo or the road and just ride.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2010)

Correct..... you must ensure you can use the lungs on the 'bad side' as much as possible. Sneezing, laughing or coughing hurt badly, but you've got to do it. Coughing clears out crap. If you are struggling to breath (you will first few days), or have any sort of discharge, get to the docs. Other than that get moving.

I've got my MRI scan results tonight of a shoulder injury I sustained 18 months ago - was a right struggle getting on the MRI table about 6 weeks ago - I'm expecting them to say..."oh and where did these broken ribs come from"......erm.......erm.....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jun 2010)

I cracked a couple of ribs on a water slide. It hurt like hell when I sneezed or coughed which of course I then did a lot of. Nasty for two or three weeks. Sod all the Quack could do either. Which was nice.


----------



## kkdub (19 Jun 2010)

I was knocked off my bike recently by a 'youth' texting who walked right in front of me, mashed my shoulder and ribs on one side, trip to A&E was a bit of a waste of time but altho coughing sneezing and that hurt I was able to ride the bike just a couple of days later, dont know if he wa shurt coz he got up and legged it !! grrr.........


----------



## Vikeonabike (20 Jun 2010)

Back on my bike tomorrow...and at work Tuesday....Ribs have improved drastically over the last couple of days. Probably because I went back on the Brufen! Although they are still sore to touch I can move about without pain and even coughing doesn't hurt.
I might just make that TT on the 7th yet. 
Not going to be in the shield wall this weekend at Huntingdon Though


----------

